# Saddleseat Barns in Alberta



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

EDIT: I've managed to pinpoint Cloverleaf Stables (their advertising isn't that good), although they seem a bit pricey for my tastes.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am not familiar with Canada at all, so these places may not be anywhere near you. Not sure what breed of horse you have but since it appears that Tamrac is a morgan barn, I went with that... I went to the Morgan Horse website and pulled the list of Canadian barns. Here is what I found:

Cyan Star Morgans

Farm Detail
not sure if this place does saddleseat.

Maple N Mane Morgans
This place is in Alberta, but does not appear to do saddleseat. Perhaps they could give you a recommendation of a barn in the area?

Also if you go to the "links" page on some of the websites they may give you a list of organizations that would possibly be of some help.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I ride at a private barn just north east of Sherwood Park on highway 21. (I also used to ride at Tamrac, and will also never go back there).

I ride under Sandra Sanche who is a nationally known trainer with students who have qualified and won at nationals for numerous breeds. If you wanna shoot me a message, I can give you some contact info!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Cloverleaf, they are very expensive but they are also have riders that show internationally.

Tamrac... mhmm... I rode there briefly.

Dawnville has Morgans, I'm not sure if they do saddleseat.

I've also heard nothing but good things about Sandra.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

